# Sonin 50215 4-in-1 and Moisture Meters



## Diogenes (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi all, newby here. 

Has anyone used this moisture meter:?
Amazon.com: Sonin 50215 4-in-1 Stud, Moisture, Metal and Voltage Detector: Home Improvement

I'm primarily an interior painter but I am currently stripping and painting the exterior of a large 100 yr. old carriage barn. Given the seemingly relentless rain here in Western New England I really need an accurate way of determining when I can prime the bare clapboards and I was wondering if that Sonin above would suffice. I know I should buy a quality meter, but given that I will likely never do a big exterior job again I am hesitant to invest in a spendy meter. I have already invested heavily in new tools so far and I'm trying to keep expenses down so I can keep this shirt of mine. But, this paint job needs to last.

I read that others like the Sonin 50211 but I have also read that it's accuracy is suspect. The Delmhorst J-LITE seems to be the prefered choice.

Thanks a lot for any advise.
I'll likely be back as this job progresses.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

realistically, if you are getting 4 tools in one for only $27 or w/e, it probably does not work well. 
I have this one, but they price matched it for me so it was under $200.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

The Delmhorst J lite is a very good product. I have used others with cheap probes that bend and have only lasted 3 weeks ($90.00 meters). If a moisture meter comes with a package of multiple replaceable probes....... the meter itself will soon need replacing.


----------



## Diogenes (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. I figured it was likely a poor tool but wasn't certain, and I was curious to hear first hand accounts. 

Thanks again.


----------

